# Problem: Radio buttons dont work, but pressing AS + 2 = Flashing power light



## Nescafe (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi there, 

My problem is the radio control buttons don't work, volume and selector knobs do function, and the only other buttons that will generate feedback is pressing the AS (Auto Store) and 2 buttons simultaneously, which result in the power button flashing. All the buttons also light up, but do not function.

So i've googled, and performed as much trouble shooting as I possibly can (shy of using a multimeter to probe the voltage coming from the connector that goes to the radio control buttons front assembly...because there aren't any schematics that show what it should be aside from + - and GND). I took apart the center stack, checked the cable connection, unplugged it, replugged it, no solution. Changed fuses, no solution. Unplugged #2 and # 10 ECM fuses, no solution. Unplugged the negative battery connector, no solution.

The car is a 2012 Chevy Cruze, without the digital nav option, or the chevy infotainment system. I can control then standard radio from the steering wheel controls to change source, next, back, and mute/unmute. So what should I do next? I can order a replacement button control from amazon for $40, but my googling says it's a voltage issue and the EEPROM values aren't reset to 0 and it wont solve anything, which also coincides with the AS + 2 buttons generating a flashing power button. 

Can the dealer upgrade the software (it's a 2012, and I just changed the spark plugs which happened to be NGKs...so I doubt the software has ever been upgraded)? Will the special coverage for the negative battery cable solve this issue (The negative battery cable still has the factory tag with a date of 2012) if the symptoms qualify me for the coverage?

Any advice will be appreciated!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd start with the battery cable swap. But to me it really sounds like the radio control panel has died.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Since this is a 2012, I assume this is a "green screen" radio. I'd double check the connectors for both the screen and the buttons. (The signals for the buttons are routed though the screen.) Since the lights work and some buttons, it does sound like the button panel has died. Make sure you get the non-Nav/non-MyLink panel.


----------



## Nescafe (Mar 16, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> "green screen" radio


Not sure what you mean by this, it's the standard non nav screen, but the coloring is Blue. There's been a few times where it's been over 100 degrees out that the radio will initially be green after sitting for hours, but it goes to blue in a couple of seconds.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Do you have the Pioneer radio (speakers in the rear deck under the window)? The base system has a green display but if I remember correctly the Pioneer upgrade is blue.


----------



## Nescafe (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes I do! Wow, didn't know that little factoid. I'll order up a replacement button panel today then, fingers crossed that it fixes it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Get that negative battery cable replaced as well. While it's possible the radio interface simply failed it's also possible that it failed due to power issues.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Address the negative cable asap but for now, try disconnecting the negative at the battery. While disconnected, step on the brake and turn the lightswitch on for 15 seconds or so, then back to off position.
Leave cable off for about 5 minutes.

Key NOT in switch during this proceedure.

You are performing the automotive equivalent of a 'reboot'.

Reconnect, start it and let it idle about five minutes so it can re-establish pcm/ecm parameters.

Try the radio controls......I'll say 7 out of 10 times this procedure effectively 'unlocks' the control head.
If it does unlock, the likely cause is indeed the negative cable causing momentary voltage spikes.

Rob


----------

